# Realistic accommodation



## darlingbuds (May 27, 2010)

Hi 

Factoring in other living costs any thoughts on what would be a sensible house hunting budget for a family of two on 30,000 per month?

Thanks


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Depends on various factors, including what area would you like to live at (close to work? beach?) and if you prefer a flat or a small villa since is just the two of you? If you could elaborate on your nice to haves, will be much easier to give you a figure.


----------



## darlingbuds (May 27, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> Depends on various factors, including what area would you like to live at (close to work? beach?) and if you prefer a flat or a small villa since is just the two of you? If you could elaborate on your nice to haves, will be much easier to give you a figure.



Hi there
Nice to haves would be two bedroom, apartment/flat not villa, parking space and shared amenities such as pool and gym. Would really like to live close to work and looking at the areas this would ideally be downtown. 
Thanks!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Downtown can be a little misleading  as there is Downtown Dubai (Burj Khalifa area), or the more central locations of the city such as Deira, Bur Dubai, etc. and prices vary a lot from one area to the other.

What exactly is your work location?


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

Family of 2 meaning a couple, or couple + 2 kids?

Assuming couple only, get a 2 bdrm villa for 100k-150k or 2 bdrm apartment for 70-130k. Per year. Rent is payable 1 year in advance but you should get away with 2-4 cheques nowadays.


----------



## darlingbuds (May 27, 2010)

bonk said:


> Family of 2 meaning a couple, or couple + 2 kids?
> 
> Assuming couple only, get a 2 bdrm villa for 100k-150k or 2 bdrm apartment for 70-130k. Per year. Rent is payable 1 year in advance but you should get away with 2-4 cheques nowadays.


Just a couple, no children. 
Work is located near DIFC/Trade Towers. Old Town looks like a great area, but seems a bit more expensive?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Downtown Burj Khalifa is a great area for lifestyle for a couple. All apartment building in that area have pool and gyms for free (except Old Town where you have to pay membership for the gym).
Look on Dubai Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in Dubai, Classifieds in Dubai with Dubizzle.com for an idea of prices for 1-2 bed apartments in that area.
Good buildings are... The Old Town and The Old Town Islands ( expensive but very close to Dubai Mall, Souk Al Manzil and Souk al Bahar), Burj Residences, Burj Views are walking distance to Dubai Mall and Souk Al Bahar, also look at The Lofts, Southridge, Executive Towers. 

There are Towers closer to DIFC, as before check on Dubizzle and enter DIFC as your search.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Yes Old Town is more expensive, 2 bedrooms start at 100K/100K dhs per year payable probably in 3 or 4 cheques.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

darlingbuds said:


> Just a couple, no children.
> Work is located near DIFC/Trade Towers. Old Town looks like a great area, but seems a bit more expensive?


Yes, but I'd pay the extra to live there. My choices would be near the beach (Jumeirah, Umm Suqeim), Dubai Marina, or Old Town.


----------



## darlingbuds (May 27, 2010)

bonk said:


> Yes, but I'd pay the extra to live there. My choices would be near the beach (Jumeirah, Umm Suqeim), Dubai Marina, or Old Town.


Do you think that is realistic budget for accommodation on 30,000 per month? 
My husband is hoping to be able to get a job once we're over, but we are planning everything on the basis he won't, or at least not immediately. Really like the look of the Old Town area, but guess we have to wait to see it in the flesh!! Roll on November.....!


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

darlingbuds said:


> Do you think that is realistic budget for accommodation on 30,000 per month?
> My husband is hoping to be able to get a job once we're over, but we are planning everything on the basis he won't, or at least not immediately. Really like the look of the Old Town area, but guess we have to wait to see it in the flesh!! Roll on November.....!


Realistic yes. Appealing? Depends on how much you want to spend a third or more of your income on accommodation. AED 100k-150k is about AED 8k-12.5k per month.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

I think up to 30% of your income on rent is about as far as one should go if they can help it.

so around the 100-110 marks seems sensible.

For that you can just about get a 2 bed in one of the downtown buildings and easily in one of the Shk Zayed road buildings.

I'd watch out for old town as the facilities aren't as good as the tower blocks and the lighting can be very very low and dim in many of the flats.

Good luck.


----------



## darlingbuds (May 27, 2010)

M123 said:


> I think up to 30% of your income on rent is about as far as one should go if they can help it.
> 
> so around the 100-110 marks seems sensible.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the helpful comments, much appreciated.


----------



## Southview2010 (Sep 15, 2010)

Really is all boils down to where? also what work are you willing to do to the home. More modern homes and new construction is usually more expensive but they are more move in ready. Older homes, however cheaper, but may have unseen problems.


----------

